# Iron for a low FODMAP eater?



## LOOSEGOOSE (Jul 19, 2013)

Hi

I am on a low FODMAP diet. I have some food allergies - soy, grains, shellfish, dairy, oranges. I am trying to reduce my red meat intake to lose weight. What can I eat to reach my US RDA for iron each day?


----------

